# Man pulls plane with eyelids



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ow ow ow!

_A chinese martial arts expert has astronished crowds by pulling a plane via a rope attached to his eyelids._

http://web.orange.co.uk/article/quirkies/Man_pulls_plane_with_his_eyelids


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just reading the thread title makes me cringe:googly:

Is this something you put on a resume?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hmmm? How did he attach a rope to his eye lids?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

How did he keep from ripping them off?


----------

